# Driver Help



## mikey0000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi everyone. I'm hoping someone can offer some tips to help me out with my drives. I've only been playing a few months but all my shots (irons, wedge, putting) are getting better except my drives. I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong. When I hit the ball it just goes straight ahead like a line-drive in baseball. There's no arc at all and I'm lucky to get 80 yards because it always hits the ground and then bounces around. I can't figure out why they aren't going up. I have a 10.5 degree driver and I've been playing the ball off of my left heel. Any help would be great. These awful drives are killing my score 

Thanks a lot


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

mikey0000 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm hoping someone can offer some tips to help me out with my drives. I've only been playing a few months but all my shots (irons, wedge, putting) are getting better except my drives. I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong. When I hit the ball it just goes straight ahead like a line-drive in baseball. There's no arc at all and I'm lucky to get 80 yards because it always hits the ground and then bounces around. I can't figure out why they aren't going up. I have a 10.5 degree driver and I've been playing the ball off of my left heel. Any help would be great. These awful drives are killing my score
> 
> Thanks a lot


This in my opinion could one thing or many. you might be hitting the ball at the null point of your swing rather then the up-swing, you might be raising your body when swinging hitting the bottom of the club on the center of the ball and the last thing That my senile old brain can think of is take your normal set-up and move that left foot to the right a 1/2 toe width you might look lined up but you might just be forward of the ball.

Now my thoughts should give you more feedback from others:thumbsup:


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Like Broken tee said, you could be hitting on the bottom of the face, causing a line drive. Trying playing around with tee postion, and make sure that your starting out the backswing low and slow. Sometimes coming down on it too steep will cause a line drive or banana ball.


----------

